# Blow gun?



## CharlieBear

Hey guys ...... Just made a blow gun, anyone got one/made one?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

I have one of the Cold Steel Big Bore blow guns. 
its a sick piece. Birds and mice don't like my house very much...


----------



## CharlieBear

HardcoreSlot said:


> I have one of the Cold Steel Big Bore blow guns.
> its a sick piece. Birds and mice don't like my house very much...



Made mine from a 5ft copper pipe, 15mm, bike spoke darts and it's camoed up  these darts are deadly


----------



## ThreeJ

:worthlessgif:


----------



## MrParacord

I never used or owned a blow gun before.


----------



## jimmybrayjr

Made one out of a fire extinguisher , gate vavle, and a tire scraeder valve and piece of PVC as the exhaust port. Look on YouTube " k8tpw" for my first generation 



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## jimmybrayjr

Auto correct it should be k8tow not k8tpw



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## CharlieBear

Was gonna say can't find you


----------

